# Does your malt sleep in a crate or a dog bed or with you ?



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Vanilla is 3 years old and has been sleeping in a crate. I always have left the crate door open and the pen was closed only when we all went to bed in the evening. She is such a good girl....does not chew on anything, does not know how to go up our stairs and generally whenever I went out I'd leave her out on the main floor where she had a dozen other beds and blankets that pretty much is all over our family room. I decided there was no need for a crate and pen and I just got her a fluffy pillow bed and put her toys next to it. At first she seemed to know her crate was missing but she looks fine with it now. I feel so guilty though....I have no idea why.
Do your malts sleep in a crate or a dog bed or with you?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie stays in a crate while we are away and sleeps with us at night! He sleeps right between my DH and I, but last night he started walking all over my head!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Both sleep in a big bed and 'allow' the humans to share it with them :blush:

All my life my dogs have slept with me... I LOVE it! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Phoebe sleeps with us in the bed. She has her own little bed by daddy's desk that she naps in when he's on the computer...


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

The first couple of months Sir Lovkins slept in his crate so I knew he could control his bladder. Now he sleeps between my husband and I, but its sooo cute because lovkins and him sleep back to back.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Enzo sleeps in a crate as he still isn't house broken. Bella sleeps in a pen usually or upstairs in her bed, but never in bed with us. Before we moved into our new house I'd sneak her into bed after a bath, but the bf freaks about germs our bed.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lady Bella sleeps in her crate beside our bed. I've been toying with the idea of relocating the crate to the kitchen and keeping the crate door open (since the kitchen is enclosed), but she is doing so well that right now I don't want to rock the boat .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Both of my dogs sleep in the gated family room/kitchen together on dog beds.


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

My Albi sleeps in the bed with me and my husband. She also has her on bed that she will take naps in!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All three of mine sleep in crates beside my bed. My other fluffs (at the bridge) always slept in bed with my DH and me. I have a really high bed and I know my fluffs now would jump off and it's too high! I love my high bed but the thought has crossed my mind to switch out my spare bedroom mattress and boxed springs . They don't mind their crate at all , it's me!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie has 3 beds now. Two are like crates but I cannot call them crates because there is no door on it. The other one is a bench with a cushion. During the day, he has the run of the house besides the bedrooms where the door is closed. His crate/bed is next to the couch and doubles as a side table. The bench is under my desk where he seems to like to be when I am on the computer. At night, he has the run of the bedroom and bathroom. We close the bedroom door because we don't trust him enough yet to give him free range of the house. I am afraid that he will jump down the bed and hurt himself and now that he knows that the crate/bed is his sleeping quarter I don't want to change it. When we go to bed, he automatically goes to HIS bed. The problem is ME. I have to get up a couple of times during the night to go to the bathroom. Sooo, if it is 1:30 am he will still stay in his quarters. But when it is 3:30 or 4 or 5 am, Mommy takes him to bed with her and he already knows that. Ha, who am I kidding, they know quick about what they like. He then sleeps in my arm and I know that when he gets restless he has to go to the bathroom and I put him down. If it's still dark, he will go on his pee pad in the bathroom, but with day light we go outside.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My three sleep in crates by my bed. My bed is really high and I know they'll jump off . My other fluffs(at the bridge)always slept in our bed. I'm toying with the idea of switching out the spare bedroom mattress and boxed springs. The dogs are fine with the crate, it's me!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry don't know what happened! Too many cups of coffee today!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sorry don't know what happened! Too many cups of coffee today!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My husband and I sleep in their king size bed:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm with Lynda -- I sleep on the very edge of their king size bed. I always fear that I'm going to fall off. LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie lets me sleep in her bed, every night. Very big of her...:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky sometimes sleeps with us, sometimes on the couch in the family room and sometimes a little of both. It's Rocky's world...whatever he wants.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Charlie...your mama loves to spoil..aren't you the lucky one!:wub:



MalteseJane said:


> Charlie has 3 beds now. Two are like crates but I cannot call them crates because there is no door on it. The other one is a bench with a cushion. During the day, he has the run of the house besides the bedrooms where the door is closed. His crate/bed is next to the couch and doubles as a side table. The bench is under my desk where he seems to like to be when I am on the computer. At night, he has the run of the bedroom and bathroom. We close the bedroom door because we don't trust him enough yet to give him free range of the house. I am afraid that he will jump down the bed and hurt himself and now that he knows that the crate/bed is his sleeping quarter I don't want to change it. When we go to bed, he automatically goes to HIS bed. The problem is ME. I have to get up a couple of times during the night to go to the bathroom. Sooo, if it is 1:30 am he will still stay in his quarters. But when it is 3:30 or 4 or 5 am, Mommy takes him to bed with her and he already knows that. Ha, who am I kidding, they know quick about what they like. He then sleeps in my arm and I know that when he gets restless he has to go to the bathroom and I put him down. If it's still dark, he will go on his pee pad in the bathroom, but with day light we go outside.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky either sleeps on the chair in my room, or on his bed that is next to my bed. I tried to have him sleep with me, but he is mean to my kitty and tries to attack her if they are both on the bed at the same time. So he lost his bed privledges.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey sleeps in my bed every night. She used to sleep at the foot of the bed, then moved to the pillow next to mine, and currently she sleeps somewhere between her pillow and the middle of the bed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy will sleep with me if I go to bed at HER bedtime...otherwise she sleeps in one of her own beds.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben sleeps in his crate and loves it. When I go to the bedroom, he gets in his crate (which is by my bed). During the day when he gets tired, he goes to one of his beds or the crate.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My Maltese girls have always slept in bed with me once they were housebroken. I have a ramp going up to the bed so they can get on and off by themselves. Oh and they sleep completely under the covers - I think they're trying to tell me to turn up the heat!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie and I sort of share my queen size. She gets most of it. Amazing how such a little dog can covet so much space! She has steps at the foot of the bed so she can get up and down with no jumping. A former supervisor I had puts a harness and leash on his Pom so she can't jump off. The dog did, broke 2 legs.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo sleeps in my bed but when I get another dog they will be in a crate. 
I love having him on my bed but one is enough for me.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy & Crystal sleep in their doggie beds. Recently, they've been using their blankets more often due to lower than the average warm for here tempreture.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Ullana is sleeping in our bed and I love it! She's such a cuddle bug and lays always close to my body. 

When we picked her up at the breeder with 12 weeks she used to sleep in her basket beside our bed. But one day she tried to come into the bed and DH couldn't resist her eyes!!! :innocent:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We had a queen size bed and just Zoey. After we got Tess we bought the girls a king size and its a good thing we did. Emy doesn't take up much room but with three they needed the king. They let us sleep with them 
I have steps at the bed so they're free to come and go as they want but they all like sleeping in the bed best.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

For the first year they slept in their crates for specific reasons Juliet would still have accidents and Romeo would also. Juliet would have pee on my bed so it was a no no until the last few months now they sleep in the bed with me :wub::wub::wub: no accidents no problems and i love to cuddle with them they help me go to sleep actually :thumbsup: When they decide to sleep on their beds which are next to my bed. I toss and turn for a while before i go to sleep :blink::blink:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Ollie stays in a crate while we are away and sleeps with us at night! He sleeps right between my DH and I, but last night he started walking all over my head!


Donna I laughed out loud on that one. Ollie is so funny !


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

lynda said:


> My husband and I sleep in their king size bed:HistericalSmiley:


That is the best ! "their KING SIZE bed" !


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

You guys are amazing. LOVE LOVE LOVE all the different answers. Some responses were so sweet and funny ! Thank you so much for all you posts.....I loved reading each and every one of them !!


----------



## Carletta (Dec 21, 2011)

Montias sleeps in the bed with me or my son..... He has never liked to sleep in his crate or in his bed when I'm home...


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

beckinwolf said:


> ....I tried to have him sleep with me, but he is mean to my kitty and tries to attack her if they are both on the bed at the same time. So he lost his bed privledges.


That is also my reason for crating Pearl for sleepytime at night...right next to our bed, but closed door ONLY at night. She is so territorial or protective when Mews (cat) comes into the bedroom. And Mews is a Ragdoll cat, very affectionate, still waiting for Pearl to leave so she can have me to herself. Mews comes into bed all night long to snuggle. I think if Pearl were on the bed she'd never let Mews up. 

Lately I've been considering allowing Pearl to sleep with us but it's her treatment of the cat that has her door closed.



maggieh said:


> ....Oh and they sleep completely under the covers - I think they're trying to tell me to turn up the heat!


I LOVE that burrowing thing that Pearlie does! She seems to have sooo much fun crawling under all kinds of blankets and pillows...sometimes stays there sometimes doesn't.

Since Pearl's been ill with the IBD flareup she has trained us to let her out of her crate to go to her pee pad during the night. Lately, much too often; just hope it's temporary due to her illness. Funny the way she's trained us to wake up by hitting the door of her crate which makes a ringing noise like a bell!!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

UH oh...Rocky trained George to get up in the middle of the night to pee. (He knows he can't wake me up after I take my pill.)Careful it doesn't become a habit. They know how to play you..I think Rocky gets bored during the night and wakes him up just to see him. G says he does pee, but I take him out at 11:00 pm and I know he can hold it all night. Stinker!:angry:


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> UH oh...Rocky trained George to get up in the middle of the night to pee. (He knows he can't wake me up after I take my pill.)Careful it doesn't become a habit. They know how to play you..I think Rocky gets bored during the night and wakes him up just to see him. G says he does pee, but I take him out at 11:00 pm and I know he can hold it all night. Stinker!:angry:


Uh oh is right, Dianne! However, it's not been every night any more as she's getting better. Pearl holds her pee so incredibly long when she's feeling ok (it's 11am now and she hasn't peed in 13 hrs.!) I also sometimes jump up cuz I think she's "heaving" and about to throw up in her crate! And sometimes it's my imagination.

I realllly do adore snuggling with her when she falls asleep in our bed just before she gets locked up. She is so sweet and adorable that it often breaks my heart to NOT allow her to stay with us. I've been hesitant to try, though, partly cuz of the cat but also do it ONCE and I think it'll be forever.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Right now, Rocky sleeps in his crate on work nights and in bed with us on weekends


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

Bubbly sleeps in the bed with me at night. When I am gone during the day he has full run of the motor home. He IS crate-trained, according to his prior home - but I've yet to need one for him.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Right now, Rocky sleeps in his crate on work nights and in bed with us on weekends


Wow, Shelly - you mean this is really doable? Some nights in a crate and some nights not! I am glad to hear this.

Pearl loves her teeny little womb-crate. We leave her much larger one out sometimes and she doesn't seem to sleep as well if we place her in it.


----------

